# Most popular rat name???



## Cstaar

So, I got to wondering what is the most popular rat name?? I know we have quite a few out there! I thought it would be fun to gather together all the names and see what comes out on top!

My two girls are called Boots and Luna (I know Luna is a common one - there seem to be a few Lunas on here!)

Reply below with you ratties' names and whether they are boys/girls and we can try and put together a list! Most popular rat names 2012!


----------



## koawren

My girls are Willy and Tesla, but I used to have a little one named Isabella (Izzy), and I've heard that one a lot!


----------



## Peep

Mine are called Panda and China, hopefully not too common as i didnt want them to be! XD 
Flower names are always pretty popular! Daisy, Rose, Lily etc


----------



## unlikelyfather

I haven't named my new baby, but my previous rat's name was Peanut. Everyone called her "ratface" or "the rat" instead of using her name. She never seemed to mind, it was all affectionate.  

About flower names - I definitely run into those more often than not, and once had a mouse named Daisy - so there you go.


----------



## YellowSpork

I have opal, Olivia, vivi and another izzie.  I haven't heard of any rats named vivi or opal yet besides mine so I'm hoping I was original with those at least. XD though izzie was named before I got her. Lol and my friend Nicole who just got a rat (she's lookin for a friend for her  ) named hers sienna, which I liked a lot!


----------



## Cupcake&Candy

Well, mine are all girls:
*Cupcake
*Peppermint
*Bad Rat (used to be _Candy_)
*Jaws (a.k.a. _Pearl Girl_)

Just from reading various forums on the web, I believe the most popular name for a female is Bella.


----------



## unlikelyfather

...I'm tempted to ask how Bad Rat got her name, but it may be pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## steviej1980

I have 6 girls;
Lena
Allie
C.R (Cute Rat)
Maizie
Sage
Ava


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I've never heard of any boy rats that share my boys' names, but I've heard of plenty from my past girls. (All names should be in my signature.)

I know that here in this forum alone I've seen at least a few Willows and Paisleys.


----------



## achackysac

My fuzzies were Princess Peach and Princess Zelda


----------



## RatMama13

Mine areThisbe(which I've not seen another of)CoraAmpersandHave also hadToulouseBromsleySuesPjPatrontequilaMy new girl doesnt have a name yet but looks like hubby will get his way and it'll be hoody


----------



## Fils

My two girls are Yuna and Leeloo. Named after Yuna from Final Fantasy (picked by my O.H) and Leeloo from the Fifth Element.


----------



## Tabitha drake

I have 3 boys. My first 2 guys are Joey and Chandler, & new to the family is Norman.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JessyGene

Girls: Olyvea (Olly), Ezmerelda (Ezzi), Nimble (Nim), Mozie, Mylu, Koko, Loki, Lily, Piper, Rue

Boys: Radigan (Ratty rat rat rat), Milligan, Jimi


----------



## IOVERATS

unlikelyfather said:


> ...I'm tempted to ask how Bad Rat got her name, but it may be pretty self-explanatory.


Haha, i can't stop laughing .... Sorry if that isn't funny to some people but it is to me 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## IOVERATS

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I've never heard of any boy rats that share my boys' names, but I've heard of plenty from my past girls. (All names should be in my signature.)
> 
> I know that here in this forum alone I've seen at least a few Willows and Paisleys.


Yup, willow seems to be a really common girls name... I like it, so if I ever get girls names I will probably call one that. 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Keelyrawr

My rats are Edward (Named after a family member), Tangy (Named after a game character), Muse (Just made it up), and Dexter (After a TV show character). I've heard Edward and Dexter once or twice.
I see "Sweets" names a lot.. Cookie, Cream, Oreo, Chocolate, ect. Also Cutesy names like Lilly and Bella.


----------



## GoodnightBoutique

My two boys are called Mr Darcy & Dorian Gray


----------



## Stubbylove

My boys are Stubby, Captain (capt. Price) and Neo. I dont think I have heard anyone else w these rattie names. But maybe! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## IOVERATS

Stubbylove said:


> My boys are Stubby, Captain (capt. Price) and Neo. I dont think I have heard anyone else w these rattie names. But maybe!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Nope, this are really original names, and their cute too 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## LightningWolf

My first rats (RIP you two) were Einstein and Charles. oddly enough I've never heard of another rat named Charles even though its a really popular human name. Most of the rats I've seen Close to it are Charlie.

My two current guys are named Soda (after Soda in the book The Outsiders) and Storm. I've seen rats named Pepsi or Coke but never one named Soda. 

Depending on our next rats I have a ton of names picked out, most of them are Russian and German though. I would also like to continue on The outsiders naming thing. I don't think anyone I've met has a rat named Pony Boy (and if you do/did you are amazing).


----------



## Jfaye92

by boy's names are Yeri and Banksy! I'm not sure how popular those names are but i wanted to share haha.


----------



## Mrm911

My girls are named Lily(originally hadley)
and harper. I was going to name them Luna and aurora, but it did not seem to fit them.


----------



## iHayleyNorris

Splinter and he is a he. lol


----------



## iHayleyNorris

GoodnightBoutique said:


> My two boys are called Mr Darcy & Dorian Gray


I applaud you, good fellow.,


----------



## Rat-1-

Peep said:


> Mine are called Panda and China, hopefully not too common as i didnt want them to be! XD Flower names are always pretty popular! Daisy, Rose, Lily etc


One of my boys is called panda! Cool


----------



## Cstaar

Wow so many responses! 

I decided to make a list of what we have so far... Most people seem to have girls! Any names I put in other are names where people didnt say if they were boys/girls and I didnt want to guess!! So fee free to add/edit!! Its quite interesting - like a modern rat name list! I also didn't add surnames otherwise it was going to get confusing!! 

There are some great names out there 

Girls

Allie
Ava
Boots
Bad Rat
Candy
China
Cupcake
Cute Rat (C.R)
Ezmerelda
Hadley
Harper
Isablla (Izzy/Izzie) x2
IVy
Jaws
Koko
Lena
Leeloo
Lily x2
Loki
Luna
Maizie
Mozie
Mylu
Nimble
Olivia/Olyvea x2
Opal
Paisley
Panda
Peanut
Penelope
Peppermint
Piper
Princess Peach
Princess Zelda
Rue
Sage
Sienna
Tesla
Vivi
Willow
Willy
Yuna







Boys
Asa
Banksy
Captain
Chandler
Charles
My Darcy
Dorian Gray
Dexter
Edward
Einstein
Henrik
Ivan
Jimi
Joey
Milligan
Muse
Neo
Norman
Panda
Radigan
Soda
Splinter
Storm
Stubby
Tangy
Ulrik
Yeri



Other
Thisbe
Cora
Toulouse


----------



## RatzRUs

My one girl is Dumbalina ( dumbo rat) ,peanut,midnight and Lucy my one girl was named Galaderial from Lord Of The Rings ( R.I.P sweetheart)


----------



## RatMama13

Thisbe cora ampersand tequilla patron and hoodie are girls suess Toulouse bromsley are boys


----------



## koawren

When my friend was younger she had rats, and their names were some of the most original:
Ratty 1, Ratty 2, Chocolate, Vanilla, and Willow.


----------



## Aloemantra

My boys names are aloe and mantra and I don't think I've come across rats with the same names yet


----------



## Cupcake&Candy

*Lol*




unlikelyfather said:


> ...I'm tempted to ask how Bad Rat got her name, but it may be pretty self-explanatory.


 She got her name by running down the hall with my toothpaste tube! ;D


----------



## unlikelyfather

Banksy after _the _Banksy? The famous graffiti artist? 


What an awesome choice of name.




Cupcake&Candy said:


> She got her name by running down the hall with my toothpaste tube! ;D



"BAD, BAD RAT! YOU COME BACK HERE YOU BAD RAT!!" ? Yep sounds self-explanatory! LOL


----------



## Cupcake&Candy

Ha ha ha - Actually, after the first week her name should've been "You **** Rat, quit doing that!"


----------



## Jfaye92

unlikelyfather said:


> Banksy after _the _Banksy? The famous graffiti artist?


Yes'em ^^ I love banksy's art and with my ratties personality it only seemed fitting.


----------



## GoodnightBoutique

Thank you  I love hearing all these names!


----------



## PrincessRat

My current Ratties are Emimy, Rarity, and Gia.

In the past I have had Anastasia, Macy, Rebel Stacy(he was a male...haha), BCA(Baby Cupcake Angel), and Whiskers. 
Some names of rats from people I know are Lacy, Scrumptious, Dinky, Rainbow, Tardus, Jinx, Mellow, Stinkles and Tinkles. A friend of mine was going to get a male rat and name him Sir Doctor Professor Rat Junior. XD but she ended up not being able to get any rats.


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Smilebud

I've got my boys William and Oliver and my friend has two girls named Katie and Nova. I was going to get girls and name the Lyra and Bonbon at first.


----------



## Chillzone68

My girls names are Yogie Bear, Baby, Cabella, Harley, and Annabell. My boys name is Mr. Bo-Jangle


----------



## binkyhoo

Luna, lucy, lily, daisy. My gals, all popular names.


----------



## iHayleyNorris

I'm going to be getting a PEW soon to add the the mischief and I plan to name him Algernon, like the movie Flowers for Algernon. I know that Algernon was actually a little mouse, but I love the name and the movie and i probably will never own mice. Lol.


----------



## SIN_sarah

My girl now is called Storm and I an getting two new babies soon who will be Rogue and Phoenix. Named after Xmen characters lol


----------



## Raturday

My girlies are named Zoey, Jetta, Florence, and Millie!

I thought Zoey would be more popular than it is!


----------



## lumene

Well I'm new here.  

My two original rats were Tobe (named after Keladry's little servant boy in "Lady Knight". Yay Tamora Pierce!). And I also had a little older guy Horiatio, who came with the name and I just called him Hori-a-tio. 

My current rattie is Hoshi (star). She's only been here three days.


----------



## IOVERATS

Jfaye92 said:


> by boy's names are Yeri and Banksy! I'm not sure how popular those names are but i wanted to share haha.


Love those names  but I won't steal them  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## unlikelyfather

I have a dog named Zoe, but I don't think that counts.. Lol.


----------



## Cstaar

Ok, So I have updated the list! There are some really interesting names here! When you name your rats what are the most important things? For me I wanted the name to suit them and to be easy to say so they can learn their name too!

Girls

Allie
Ampersand
Ava
Boots
Bad Rat
Candy
China
Chocolate
Cora
Cupcake
Cute Rat (C.R)
Dumbalina
Ezmerelda
Florence
Galaderial
Hadley
Harper
Hoodie
Hoshie
Isablla (Izzy/Izzie) x2
Ivy
Jaws
Jetta
Koko
Lena
Leeloo
Lily x2
Loki
Lucy
Luna
Maizie
Midnight
Millie
Mozie
Mylu
Nimble
Olivia/Olyvea x2
Opal
Paisley
Panda
Patron
Peanut x2
Penelope
Peppermint
Pheonix
Piper
Princess Peach
Princess Zelda
Ratty (1/2)
Rogue
Rue
Sage
Sienna
Star
Storm
Tequila
Tesla
Thisbe
Vanilla
Vivi
Willow x2
Willy
Yuna
Zoey







Boys

Algernon
Asa
Banksy
Bromsley
Captain
Chandler
Charles
My Darcy
Dorian Gray
Dexter
Edward
Einstein
Henrik
Horatio
Ivan
Jimi
Joey
Milligan
Muse
Neo
Norman
Panda
Radigan
Soda
Splinter
Storm
Stubby
Suess
Tangy
Tobe
Toulouse
Ulrik
Yeri


----------



## Babs

I think all of my rats names are in my sig, but already I'm predicting that Loki is a pretty popular one.


----------



## IOVERATS

Wow! Thanks for the list, I'm getting rats soon but I'm not sure on what gender to get, so writing these all down until I decide and then I will choose two from this list  thanks again, this is really helpful  I'm sure others have found it helpful and interesting like me  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## fluffy470

I'm thinking my boys have pretty unique names
I have Six
Jojo
And Remmy (this one is probs more common than the other two)


Hearts Fur
Jojo Six and Remmy! The boys who sleep in the litter-box instead of the hammock, and poop in the hammock instead of the litter-box


----------



## Willeaux

My girls are Kipper, Quin, Tulio, Mitzy, and Marceline.


----------



## Meko102

My two girls are called Andromeda and Pandora, my previous rat (RIP) was called Pandapops or Panda for short!  


Proud owner of Andromeda & Pandora! Missing Panda!


----------



## Hero-wuff

My boys are Cinder and Ash
(My dad wanted to call them Rat and Tooey -_- )


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

So far I don't think anyone has the same rat names as I do. 

My boys are Castiel (after the angel in Supernatural) and Dean (Dean Winchester from Supernatural).

The girls are Rita (After Dexter's wife) and Polly Pocket (because she was the runt of the litter).


----------



## masquerademegan

My girls are Sugar and Cinnamon. I wanted to name them Pinky and the Brain, and intend on naming my next pair that..


----------



## YellowSpork

SillydogTheGreat said:


> So far I don't think anyone has the same rat names as I do.
> 
> My boys are Castiel (after the angel in Supernatural) and Dean (Dean Winchester from Supernatural).
> 
> The girls are Rita (After Dexter's wife) and Polly Pocket (because she was the runt of the litter).


I'm not kidding, I had a dream where I bought an albino male rat and he had wings so he could FLY! And I named him Castiel. xD It was a pretty sweet dream. And when I woke up I was like: "....Someone on the forum has a rat named Castiel...." lol


----------



## kittykat9981

My girls are rose and raina, I wanted mythical names hence raina and rose was going to reghan but....when calling they're names it sounded almost the same so reghan became rose.


----------



## never-sleep

My boys are Gambit and Azazel (both names of characters from X-men)


----------



## Phantom

My rats names are Molly and Mimi.
Molly is probably a common rat name, but I don't think Mimi is.
Molly was named after an MSI song, and Mimi is named after a flesh eating goddess or something flesh eating.


----------



## Rat lover

Sasha is by black berkshire
and Sheebah is my agouti


----------



## mink

My two current boys are Edward & Alphonse. 

The more common-sounding names I've had are Ruben, Spike, Maxine(was Max for a couple weeks!), and Maya. 
I took care of my friend's rat named Tank for a semester once too.


----------



## Capistrono

Girls:
Steve
Frodo
Steve Jr.

Boys:
Gabe
TK
Watson
Giovanni
Seymour
Sokka
Zuko
Boo Boo

All references to one thing or another.


----------



## clamperlsd

2 females (Buster) and (Bandit) AKA Baby


----------



## rattyandseekersmum

we have two boys. Ratty, (named by SO, NOT me), and seeker. Seeker is because hes such an attention seeker, and because hes always hiding so you have to play hide and seek


----------



## Caz4500

My 2 boys are Jon Snow and Gandalf  really want to get a boy with some champagine on him and call him Bailey though.
x


----------



## kittykat9981

Caz4500 said:


> My 2 boys are Jon Snow and Gandalf  really want to get a boy with some champagine on him and call him Bailey though.
> x


Jon Snow is a good one...I wish I had remembered games of thrones when naming the girls!


----------



## alexn

Toki and Daisy, both girls. 

Toki was named after Toki Wartooth from Metalocalypse, Daisy was just because my wife liked the name


----------



## Hero-wuff

Mah boys are Cinder and Ash =]
After refusing my dads idea of rat and tooey 
no dad... -_-


----------



## iHayleyNorris

I finally got my babies Remmy and Algernon! <3


----------



## Cstaar

So, here is the most updated list!

Some interesting names! 

I also added my 2 newest girls, Myla and Tink.

Girls


Allie
Ampersand
Andromeda
Ava
Bad Rat
Bandit
Boots
Buffy
Buster
Candy
China
Chocolate
Cinnamon
Cora
Cupcake
Cute Rat (C.R)
Darcy
Daisy
Donna
Dumbalina
Ezmerelda
Florence
Frodo
Galaderial
Hadley
Harper
Hoodie
Hoshie
Isablla (Izzy/Izzie) x2
Ivy
Jaws
Jess
Jetta
Kipper
Kitty
Koko
Lamb Chop
Lena
Leeloo
Lily x2
Loki
Lucy
Luna
Maizie
Marceline
Midnight
Millie
Mimi
Mitzy
Molly
Mozie
Myla
Mylu
Nimble
Norah
Olivia/Olyvea x2
Opal
Paisley
Panda x2
Pandora
Patron
Peanut x2
Penelope
Penny
Peppermint
Pheonix
Piper
Polly Pocket
Princess Peach
Princess Zelda
Quin
Raina
Ratty (1/2)
Rita
Rogue
Roo
Rose
Rue
Sage
Sasha
Sienna
Sheebah
Star
Steve
Steve Jr
Storm
Sugar
Tequila
Tesla
Thisbe
Tink
Toki
Tulio
Vanilla
Vivi
Willow x2
Willy
Yuna
Zoey














Boys


Algernon
Alphonse
Azazel
Asa
Ash
Banksy
Basil
Boo Boo
Bromsley
Captain
Castiel
Chandler
Charles
Cinder
Mr Darcy
Dean
Dobby
Dorian Gray
Dexter
Edward x2
Einstein
Fury
Gabe
Gambit
Gandalf
Giovani
Henrik
Horatio
Ivan
Jimi
Joey
Jojo
Jon Snow
Loki
Marty
Milligan
Muse
Neo
Norman
Panda
Pie
Radigan
Ratty
Remmy
Rory
Scrabble
Seeker
Seymour
Six
Soda
Sokka
Splinter
Storm
Stubby
Suess
Tangy
TK
Tobe
Toby
Toulouse
Ulrik
Watson
Yeri
Zuko


----------



## Run Computers

How about Beavus and Butthead?


----------



## aknapoli

My two boys are Barnaby and Troy after the old cop/young cop duo in Midsomer Murders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom

Fils said:


> My two girls are Yuna and Leeloo. Named after Yuna from Final Fantasy (picked by my O.H) and Leeloo from the Fifth Element.


One of my girls is Leeloo too! 

My girls are:
Dahlia 
Leeloo (from The Fifth Element)
Toph (From Avatar: The Last Airbender)
Tachi, short for Tachikoma (From Ghost in the Shell)

My boy is Batou, also from Ghost in the Shell


----------



## TachisMom

Oh, and we are trying to adopt a spayed female to be Batou's companion, and we are either going to name her Inara (get it? Because she's his Companion? *hangs head in dorky, Firefly obsessed shame*), or Motoko (also from Ghost in the Shell).


----------



## JBlas

3 girls: Darling (aka--mama), Coco Bean, & Snowflake
3 boys: Pooh Bear, Christopher Robin, and (soon to be here)---Charlie Brown


----------



## Ratsanctuary

My Rat names Current and Past:

Girls:
Cleopatra (RIP)
Nefertiti (RIP)
MarilynMonroe (RIP)
Delilah
Ruby
Olivia
Templeton

Boys:
Scabbers (RIP)
Krum(RIP)
BigBen(RIP)
Spike (Foster that was Rehomed)
Riley(Foster that was Rehomed)
Angel(Foster that was Rehomed)
Jared
Jensen


----------



## Jewely-Cat

Ben, Male
Socrates, Male (RIP baby <3)
Spongebob, Patrick, & Gary (All male, My first rats, RIP <3)


----------



## caputinternubila

My first rat was a girl named Lucy, and now I've got four girls named Missouri, Ellen, Parker and Sophie and a boy named Gabriel.


----------



## Flury

Brutus, Clover, and Misty here


----------



## anelalani

My boys are called Samson (sammy/sam) and Templeton.
My girl's name is Lyra. It just came to me, but I later found out it's a constellation


----------



## Willieboo

Mine's names are Mocha and LouLou, but so far I haven't heard any doubles of those. (Maybe LouLou, just not spelled the same way, I don't know).
A name I've heard a lot lately with rats over the net is 'Lucy'.


----------



## Cstaar

Wow, when I started this I did not expect there to be so many people respond or fot the list's to be so long!! Everyone is quite creative. I thought there would be a clear favourite, but most names appear only once! In fact for the boys, there has been no repetition yet!! For the girls the only names given here 2 times or more are Isabella (Izzy/Izzie), Leeloo, Lily, Lucy, Olivia/Olyvea, Panda, Peanut and Willow.

I just love how creative you can be when naming rats! What were key things when you named your rats? We wanted ours to have simple names so they could learn to come when called a little easier! 

Here's the list:

Girls




Allie
Ampersand
Andromeda
Ava
Bad Rat
Bandit
Boots
Buffy
Buster
Candy
China
Chocolate
Cinnamon
Cleopatra
Clover
Coco Bean
Cora
Cupcake
Cute Rat (C.R)
Dahlia
Daisy
Darcy
Darling
Delilah
Donna
Dumbalina
Ellen
Ezmerelda
Florence
Frodo
Galaderial
Hadley
Harper
Hoodie
Hoshie
Inara
Isabella (Izzy/Izzie) x2
Ivy
Jaws
Jess
Jetta
Kipper
Kitty
Koko
Lamb Chop
Lena
Leeloo x2
Lily x2
Loki
LouLou
Lucy x2
Luna
Lyra
Maizie
Mama
Marceline
MarilynMonroe
Midnight
Millie
Mimi
Missouri
Misty
Mitzy
Mocha
Molly
Motoko
Mozie
Myla
Mylu
Nefertiti
Nimble
Norah
Olivia/Olyvea x3
Opal
Paisley
Panda x2
Pandora
Parker
Patron
Peanut x2
Penelope
Penny
Peppermint
Pheonix
Piper
Polly Pocket
Princess Peach
Princess Zelda
Quin
Raina
Ratty (1/2)
Rita
Rogue
Roo
Rose
Ruby
Rue
Sage
Sasha
Sienna
Sheebah
Snowflake
Sophie
Star
Steve
Steve Jr
Storm
Sugar
Tachi
Templeton
Tequila
Tesla
Thisbe
Tink
Toki
Toph
Tulio
Vanilla
Vivi
Willow x2
Willy
Yuna
Zoey


















Boys




Algernon
Alphonse
Angel
Azazel
Asa
Ash
Banksy
Barnaby
Batou
Basil
Ben
BigBen
Boo Boo
Bromsley
Brutus
Byte
Captain
Castiel
Chandler
Charles
Charlie Brown
Christopher Robin
Cinder
Mr Darcy
Data
Dean
Dobby
Dorian Gray
Dexter
Edward x2
Einstein
Fury
Gabe
Gabriel
Gambit
Gandalf
Gary
Giovani
Henrik
Horatio
Ivan
Jared
Jensen
Jimi
Joey
Jojo
Jon Snow
Krum
Loki
Marty
Milligan
Muse
Neo
Norman
Panda
Patrick
Pie
Pooh Bear
Radigan
Ratty
Remmy
Riley
Rory
Samson
Scabbers
Scrabble
Seeker
Seymour
Six
Socrates
Soda
Sokka
Spike
Splinter
Spongebob
Storm
Stubby
Suess
Tangy
TK
Tobe
Toby
Toulouse
Troy
Ulrik
Watson
Yeri
Zuko


----------



## TachisMom

We looked at their personality...in all cases we waited a couple days to name them  Dahlia was danity, so she got a really dainty name. Leeloo was all over the place, curious and LOVES chicken lol, Toph is more adventurous than is probably good for her and very tough, and Tachi is too


----------



## sarashine

All my rats have been:
Tater tot
Athena
Lucy
Elmo
Cassio
Patton


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

My rats' names are Axl Rose and Tanto Slash - both boys. ;D . Their names are inspired from members of Guns N' Roses.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

Hero-wuff said:


> Mah boys are Cinder and Ash =]
> After refusing my dads idea of rat and tooey
> no dad... -_-


AHAHAHAHA I'm sorry but Rat and Tooey is really funny. I just watched that movie recently btw ^.^


----------



## IndyYawns!

Girls: Indy, Heidi, Heartface, Enchi, Wednesday, Zero, 
Boys: Buddy, LunaTone, and Colt!


----------



## MandiMo

My boys are Dexter & Marley. The two girls we have at work are Thelma & Louise


----------



## Shyneia

My boys are Lacey, George & Toby

The names's don't go together very well, but with good reason. My oldest boy wanted us to name one of the babies George - from Curious George - because of how adventurous he is. George was the first one to explore everything when they first got here.. and still is the bravest of the three! Lacey was named by my youngest son who wanted to name one since his brother got to. Instantly he told me that he wanted the rat to be called Lacey. I told him that the rat's a boy, but he didn't really care. So Lacey it is. Toby was named by me from a kitten that was special to me in my childhood. 

I love reading this thread <3


----------



## Drowsy

My male is cocoa, my female is Honey. c:


----------



## Poisoned

Males

Benjamin (or Ben) - my mom picked him to keep, at MY house. lol She named him Ben after the movie Willard.
Archer (or Archie) My friends' rat, I named him Archie Sheridan, after my favorite character in a book. He insisted I call him Archer.
Splinter - After the TMNT rat Splinter.
Shredder - Just to fit the TMNT theme

Females

Lilith - After the demon, and Adam's first wife.
Eve - After the Adam and Eve story
Kasa - means "fur robe" in Cherokee, and she's a hairless.


----------



## Cstaar

So here is the list again!

The boys are starting to get some popular names (well 2 people at least have used them on here!!) We have Benjamin/Ben, Dexter, Edward, Splinter and Toby.

Keep the names coming then at the beginning of next year hopefully we will have the most popular girls and boys name 

Girls






Allie
Ampersand
Andromeda
Athena
Ava
Bad Rat
Bandit
Boots
Buffy
Buster
Candy
China
Chocolate
Cinnamon
Cleopatra
Clover
Coco Bean
Cora
Cupcake
Cute Rat (C.R)
Dahlia
Daisy
Darcy
Darling
Delilah
Donna
Doppler
Dumbalina
Ellen
Enchi
Eve
Ezmerelda
Florence
Frodo
Galaderial
Hadley
Harper
Heartface
Heidi
Honey
Hoodie
Hoshie
Inara
Indy
Isabella (Izzy/Izzie) x2
Ivy
Jaws
Jess
Jetta
Kasa
Kipper
Kitty
Koko
Lamb Chop
Lena
Leeloo x2
Lilith
Lily x2
Loki
Louise
LouLou
Lucy x3
Luna
Lyra
Maizie
Mama
Marceline
MarilynMonroe
Midnight
Millie
Mimi
Missouri
Misty
Mitzy
Mocha
Molly
Motoko
Mozie
Myla
Mylu
Nefertiti
Nimble
Norah
Olivia/Olyvea x3
Opal
Paisley
Panda x2
Pandora
Parker
Patron
Peanut x2
Penelope
Penny
Peppermint
Pheonix
Piper
Polly Pocket
Princess Peach
Princess Zelda
Quin
Raina
Ratty (1/2)
Riley
Rita
Rogue
Roo
Rose
Ruby
Rue
Sage
Sasha
Sienna
Sheebah
Snowflake
Sophie
Star
Steve
Steve Jr
Storm
Sugar
Tachi
Tater tot
Templeton
Tequila
Tesla
Thelma
Thisbe
Tink
Toki
Toph
Tulio
Vanilla
Vivi
Wednesday
Willow x2
Willy
Yuna
Zero
Zoey




































Boys








Algernon
Alphonse
Angel
Archer
Asa
Ash
Axl Rose
Azazel
Banksy
Barnaby
Batou
Basil
Benjamin/Ben x2
BigBen
Boo Boo
Bromsley
Brutus
Buddy
Byte
Captain
Cassio
Castiel
Chandler
Charles
Charlie Brown
Christopher Robin
Cinder
Cocoa
Colt
Mr Darcy
Data
Dean
Dobby
Dorian Gray
Dexter x2
Edward x2
Einstein
Elmo
Fury
Gabe
Gabriel
Gambit
Gandalf
Gary
George
Giovani
Henrik
Horatio
Ivan
Jared
Jensen
Jimi
Joey
Jojo
Jon Snow
Krum
Lacey
Loki
LunaTone
Marty
Marley
Milligan
Muse
Neo
Norman
Panda
Patrick
Patton
Pie
Pooh Bear
Radigan
Ratty
Remmy
Riley
Rory
Samson
Scabbers
Scrabble
Seeker
Seymour
Sheridan
Shredder
Six
Socrates
Soda
Sokka
Spike
Splinter x2
Spongebob
Storm
Stubby
Suess
Tangy
Tanto Slash
TK
Tobe
Toby x2
Toulouse
Troy
Ulrik
Watson
Yeri
Zuko


----------



## ZombieMama

I have 2 boy rats, zombie and brain


----------



## EmmaEds

My two girls are called Nibbles and Ruby. (Ruby was quite an obvious choice due to the colour of her eyes)


----------



## ZombieMama

I've named my new dumbo Frodo 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teaelves

Not sure what the most popular are... maybe rats from books or movies? Ex. Remy from Ratatouille, Reepicheep from the Chronicles of Narnia, Desperaux from the Tale of Desperaux, Scabbers from Harry Potter... etc. 

However, my girls are Esme (Esmeralda), Lucy, and Shiloh. Sweet babies.


----------



## cervine

I've seen a lot of rats named Basil around, mine included!

Mine boys are Basil and Baron. My previous rats were Roscoe and Piper.


----------



## ilovemyratspippinandpoppy

I have got 2 female rats which are called Pippin and Poppy. 








The first pair of rats I had when I was 6 were called Blossom and Buttercup, the second pair were Champagne and Truffles (they are all girls). RIP to yu girls, you are missed so very much, I can't describe how much. xx I am now 13. xx


----------



## LightningWolf

We got 2 new boys last night.

Bentley and Liam


----------



## JinX

Mine are pretty unusual 

boys
*Fungus* 
*Volvo*
*Murphy* (named after the Dropkick Murphys )
*Aso*
*Bandit*
*Desert Storm*
*Orion*
*Paddo*
*Fruitcake*
*Gomez* (adams family)
*Desperado* 
*Dionysos* (greek god)
*Samba * 
*Nomad* 
*Chirayu* (indian for "Immortal. Long Lived")
*Qute Rockabilly Riot* (Brian Setzer album, the it became a Q-litter)
*Quick Little Bashfull* (named after Bashfull of a friend, who named him after one of the dwarfs)
*Rough Little Samurai*
*LadyKiller* (cocktail)
*Jerry Lee Lewis* (after the killer )
*Boppin' the Blues* (song by Carl Perkins)
*One Two* (character of the movie RocknRolla)
*Aiko* (japanese for Love child)
*Urban Legend* 
*BoogieWoogie* 
*Devil's Kiss* (cocktail)
*Crystal Meth* (USA themed litter)
*Tough Little Kovu* (Lion King, and named after his uncle rough little samurai)
*Aeon Flux* 
*BeetleJuice* 
*Basje* (had that name already)
*JabberWocky *
*Jigsaw* 
*Itsari *(Roots in the Xavante language, song by Sepultura)
*Kaiowas* (a Brasilian Indian tribe called "Kaiowas", who live in the rain forest. They committed mass suicide as a protest against the government, who was trying to take away their land and beliefs. song by Sepultura)
*Rudeboy* (ska-gangsters )
*SabreTooth* (X-men)
*Wolverine* (X-men)
*Wiseguy* (mobster)
*Macho*
*Rogue*(X-men)
*Gambit*(X-men)

Girls
*Guinness* 
*Tuxy* (after the linux pinguin Tux)
*Shinobi *(old sega game)
*Da-Xia* (Big hero in chinese)
*Boef* (crook in dutch)
*Cujo* (after stephen king novel)
*Kabuki *(sort of drama in japanese)


----------



## pipsqueak

Mine are called Dani and Sofi.
My 2 that recently passed away were Dizzy and Lily.

I know Lily is pretty common


----------



## rattyandseekersmum

we have a new mouse/rat that my rat has taken in, its tiny but we are not sure what it is yet. its called survivor though and is a little boy


----------



## Sappho Ten

My first rat was name Fred over 30 years ago now (black hooded lab rat rescue)..4 years ago Lilith and Sappho (black hooded)(RIP) ..last year Bonnie and Clyde (RIP) now I have Dexter, Milo and Jasper (three fawn hooded brothers) ,Colby (cinnamon rescue boy), Jake (champagne berk)and Thunder (black self)..Harry and Noah (blues) Wally (choc berk) 4 unamed boy babies (3 weeks old) 8 unamed girl babies...and my girls .....Ella ,Gracie and Mary (blue variberks) Molly (choc self) Pixie (pirate/black dalmatian) Lil Bonnie (fawn hooded) and Nova (black self)..
Ive also had various other rescues named ...Lexy, Munchkin, Bubbles, Minki, Nutty, Dot, Chinchin, and Tommy

Tommy and Harry were named after my grandfathers. Mary and Gracie after my grandmothers ...Noah and Jake after my freinds sons..lil Bonnie after her grandmother (my old rat Bonnie) Pixie after one of my horses (a black spotted appaloosa)
Thunder for his mother who was Storm ..Milo and Jasper were named by ex housemates who couldnt take them when they moved...


----------



## RomyRose

My little girls names are Pandora (black) and Persephone (cream).














My little boy who passed away last week was Prometheus (double Devon I think?)








My newest little man (still in quarantine) is currently nameless! So any suggestions are welcome 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## HeatherElle

We have boys. 
Ratticus, our black hooded- we didn't choose him name, he was adopted and already had it. 
Bilbo, our Agouti- we got him at the same time as his brother Frodo, who died at 6 weeks. 
Dobby, our hairless dumbo.

Several years ago I had an albino female named Cinderella and my husband had several rats over the years- Algernon, Shrek and Minnie are the only names I can remember.


----------



## Cstaar

Wow - so many responses.

I have added all names that have been given that belong to your rats or rats you have owned. I haven't added names that people have 'heard' a lot as then there is no way of counting, so this list included everyone who has replied to this thread rat's names.

Everyone says Remy is popular, but I have had no-one actually reply to this thread with the name Remy, so it hasn't been included, and I don't feel like searching all over the forum finding rats called Remy lol

Anyway here is the list.

Top of the Girls so far is: Lucy, but Lily and Olivia/Olyvea are only one vote behind.

Top of the Boys so far is: tied between - Algernon, Benjamin/Ben, Dobby, Dexter, Edward, Frodo, Gambit, Spliter and Toby

*Girls*


Allie
Ampersand
Andromeda
Athena
Ava
Bad Rat
Bandit
Blossom
Boef
Bonnie
Boots
Bubbles
Buffy
Buster
Buttercup
Candy
Champagne
China
Chocolate
Cinverella
Cinnamon
Cleopatra
Clover
Coco Bean
Cora
Cujo
Cupcake
Cute Rat (C.R)
Dahlia
Daisy
Dani
Darcy
Darling
Da-Xia
Delilah
Dizzy
Donna
Doppler
Dot
Dumbalina
Ella
Ellen
Enchi
Esme (Esmeralda)
Eve
Ezmerelda
Florence
Frodo
Galaderial
Gracie
Guinness
Hadley
Harper
Heartface
Heidi
Honey
Hoodie
Hoshie
Inara
Indy
Isabella (Izzy/Izzie) x2
Ivy
Jaws
Jess
Jetta
Kabuki
Kasa
Kipper
Kitty
Koko
Lamb Chop
Lena
Leeloo x2
Lexy
Lil Bonnie
Lilith x2
Lily x3
Loki
Louise
LouLou
Lucy x4
Luna
Lyra
Maizie
Mama
Marceline
MarilynMonroe
Mary
Midnight
Millie
Minki
Mimi
Minnie
Missouri
Misty
Mitzy
Mocha
Molly x2
Motoko
Mozie
Munchkin
Myla
Mylu
Nefertiti
Nibbles
Nimble
Norah
Nova
Nutty
Olivia/Olyvea x3
Opal
Paisley
Panda x2
Pandora x2
Parker
Patron
Peanut x2
Penelope
Penny
Persephone
Peppermint
Pheonix
Piper
Pippin
Pixie
Polly Pocket
Poppy
Princess Peach
Princess Zelda
Quin
Raina
Ratty (1/2)
Riley
Rita
Rogue
Roo
Rose
Ruby x2
Rue
Sage
Sasha
Sappho
Sienna
Sheebah
Shiloh
Shinobi
Snowflake
Sophie/Sofi s2
Star
Steve
Steve Jr
Storm
Sugar
Tachi
Tater tot
Templeton
Tequila
Tesla
Thelma
Thisbe
Tink
Toki
Toph
Truffles
Tulio
Tuxy
Vanilla
Vivi
Wednesday
Willow x2
Willy
Yuna
Zero
Zoey












*Boys*




Aeon Flux
Aiko
Algernon x2
Alphonse
Angel
Archer
Asa
Aso
Ash
Axl Rose
Azazel
Bandit
Banksy
Barnaby
Baron
Basil x2
Basje
Batou
BeetleJuice
Benjamin/Ben x2
Bentley
BigBen
Bilbo
Boo Boo
BoogieWoogie
Boppin' the Blues
Brain
Bromsley
Brutus
Buddy
Byte
Captain
Cassio
Castiel
Chandler
Charles
Charlie Brown
Christopher Robin
Chinchin
Chirayu
Cinder
Cocoa
Colby
Colt
Clyde
Crystal Meth
Mr Darcy
Data
Dean
Desert Storm
Desperado
Devil's Kiss
Dexter
Dionysos
Dobby x2
Dorian Gray
Dexter x2
Edward x2
Einstein
Elmo
Fred
Frodo x2
Fruitcake
Fungus
Fury
Gabe
Gabriel
Gambit x2
Gandalf
Gary
George
Giovani
Gomez
Harry
Henrik
Horatio
Itsari
Ivan
JabberWocky
Jake
Jared
Jasper
Jensen
Jerry Lee Lewis
Jigsaw
Jimi
Joey
Jojo
Jon Snow
Kaiowas
Krum
Lacey
Lady Killer
Liam
Loki
LunaTone
Macho
Marty
Marley
Milligan
Milo
Murphy
Muse
Neo
Noah
Nomad
Norman
One Two
Orion
Paddo
Panda
Patrick
Patton
Pie
Piper
Pooh Bear
Prometheus
Quick Little Bashfull
Qute Rockabilly Riot
Radigan
Ratticus
Ratty
Remmy
Riley
Rogue
Roscoe
Rory
Rough Little Samurai
Rudeboy
SabreTooth
Samba
Samson
Scabbers
Scrabble
Seeker
Seymour
Sheridan
Shredder
Shrek
Six
Socrates
Soda
Sokka
Spike
Splinter x2
Spongebob
Storm
Stubby
Suess
Tangy
Tanto Slash
Thunder
TK
Tobe
Toby x2
Tommy
Tough Little Kovu
Toulouse
Troy
Ulrik
Urban Legend
Volvo
Wally
Watson
Wiseguy
Wolverine
Yeri
Zombie
Zuko


----------



## IndyYawns!

I forgot about Sachi-- and Doppler and Riley now.


----------



## EndlessDream

Looks like so many boys are named after characters! Well I'll add to that, I have Martin and Matthias.


----------



## pipsqueak

just got 2 new girls, named em Rory and Melody.
yay doctor who!


----------



## Rinzy

I try to stay away from common names with my critters. My current rats are named Wart and Gob


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mimsymom

In the past I have had:
Girls- Twinkle Star
Boys- George (my favorite he was a chocolate Berkshire. He was the ultimate lap rat with a goofy disposition. He reminded me of Gus from Cinderella)
Ralph. Freddie. Blue. Charlie. 

Now I have three girls. Nilla. Mimsy. And Dot.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## faerylee

I have 4 ladies named Tar, Penelope, Chelsea, and Peeya, and a male named Jimmy


----------



## rattyandseekersmum

our newest boy has now been named survivor


----------



## Siringo

I figured Templeton, or Remi would be popular rat names. My 4 girls are:
Leela,
Nibbler,
Pogo,
and Annie.


----------



## autumnrek23

My rats are named after composers =) Mozart, Salieri, Tchaikovsky, and Beethoven.


----------



## HelloClarice

Current ratties: Clarice and Nibbany [Nibs for shirt] Clarice named after hannibal lectar movie [because I had a mouse named Lectar before i got clarice]
Past Ratties: Sushi, Splinter, Stunk [very first rat my baby brother couldn't pronounce Skunk] and Rose

I'm getting a hairless and I think her name will be Lucille Bald *nudge*nudge* get it! Lucille Bald! Instead of Balle!


----------



## TachisMom

HelloClarice said:


> Current ratties: Clarice and Nibbany [Nibs for shirt] Clarice named after hannibal lectar movie [because I had a mouse named Lectar before i got clarice]
> Past Ratties: Sushi, Splinter, Stunk [very first rat my baby brother couldn't pronounce Skunk] and Rose
> 
> I'm getting a hairless and I think her name will be Lucille Bald *nudge*nudge* get it! Lucille Bald! Instead of Balle!


I am somewhat ashamed at how hard I laughed at Lucille Bald lol! Awesome


----------



## TheRatPack8

I've seen bandit as a popular rat name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cstaar

So here is the list again! 

The top spot for the girls hasn't changed - Lucy is still the most popular name.

The boys now have a favourite name - That is splinter. 

There are so many interesting names in-between, I honestly didn't think there were that many names.

Keep them coming and we can see the most popular name for 2012 

Top of the Girls so far is: Lucy, but Lily and Olivia/Olyvea are only one vote behind.


Top of the Boys so far is: Splinter, only one vote behind are - Algernon, Basil, Benjamin/Ben, Dobby, Dexter, Edward, Frodo, Gambit, George, Jimi/Jimmy, Riley and Toby




*Girls*


Allie
Ampersand
Andromeda
Annie
Athena
Ava
Bad Rat
Bandit
Blossom
Boef
Bonnie
Boots
Bubbles
Buffy
Buster
Buttercup
Candy
Champagne
Chelsea x2
China
Chocolate
Cinverella
Cinnamon
Clarice
Cleopatra
Clover
Coco Bean
Cookie
Cora
Cujo
Cupcake
Cute Rat (C.R)
Dahlia
Daisy
Dani
Darcy
Darling
Da-Xia
Delilah
Dizzy
Donna
Doppler
Dot x2
Dumbalina
Ella
Ellen
Enchi
Esme (Esmeralda)
Eve
Ezmerelda
Florence
Frodo
Frisky
Galaderial
Gracie
Guinness
Hadley
Harper
Heartface
Heidi
Honey
Hoodie
Hoshie
Inara
Indy
Isabella (Izzy/Izzie) x2
Ivy
Jaws
Jess
Jetta
Kabuki
Kasa
Kipper
Kitty
Koko
Lamb Chop
Lena
Leela
Leeloo x2
Lexy
Lil Bonnie
Lilith x2
Lily x3
Loki
Louise
LouLou
Lucy x4
Lucille
Luna
Lyra
Maizie
Mama
Marceline
MarilynMonroe
Mary
Melody
Midnight
Millie
Minki
Mimi
Mimsey
Minnie
Missouri
Misty x2
Mitzy
Mocha
Molly x2
Motoko
Mozie
Munchkin
Myla
Mylu
Nefertiti
Nibbany
Nibbler
Nibbles
Nilla
Nimble
Norah
Nova
Nutty
Olivia/Olyvea x3
Opal
Paisley
Panda x2
Pandora x2
Parker
Patron
Peanut x2
Peeya
Penelope x2
Penny
Persephone
Peppermint
Pheonix
Piper
Pippin
Pixie
Pogo
Polly Pocket
Poppy
Princess Peach
Princess Zelda
Quin
Raina
Ratty (1/2)
Riley
Rita
Rogue
Roo
Rory
Rose x2
Ruby x2
Rue
Sage
Sasha
Sappho
Sienna
Sheebah
Sherbert
Shiloh
Shinobi
Snowflake
Sophie/Sofi s2
Star x2
Steve
Steve Jr
Storm
Sugar
Tachi
Tar
Tater tot
Templeton
Tequila
Tesla
Thelma
Thisbe
Tink
Toki
Toph
Truffles
Tulio
Tuxy
Twinkle
Vanilla
Vivi
Wednesday
Willow x2
Willy
Yuna
Zero
Zoey
























*Boys*




Aeon Flux
Aiko
Algernon x2
Alphonse
Angel
Archer
Asa
Aso
Ash
Axl Rose
Azazel
Bandit
Banksy
Barnaby
Baron
Basil x2
Basje
Batou
Beethoven
BeetleJuice
Benjamin/Ben x2
Bentley
BigBen
Bilbo
Blue
Boo Boo
BoogieWoogie
Boppin' the Blues
Brain
Bromsley
Brutus
Buddy
Byte
Captain
Cassio
Castiel
Chandler
Charles
Charlie
Charlie Brown
Christopher Robin
Chinchin
Chirayu
Cinder
Cocoa
Colby
Colt
Clyde
Crystal Meth
Mr Darcy
Data
Dean
Desert Storm
Desperado
Devil's Kiss
Dexter
Dionysos
Dobby x2
Doppler
Dorian Gray
Dexter x2
Edward x2
Einstein
Elmo
Fred
Freddie
Frodo x2
Fruitcake
Fungus
Fury
Gabe
Gabriel
Gambit x2
Gandalf
Gary
George x2
Giovani
Gob
Gomez
Harry
Henrik
Horatio
Itsari
Ivan
JabberWocky
Jake
Jared
Jasper
Jensen
Jerry Lee Lewis
Jigsaw
Jimi/Jimmy x2
Joey
Jojo
Jon Snow
Kaiowas
Krum
Lacey
Lady Killer
Liam
Loki
LunaTone
Macho
Martin
Marty
Marley
Matthias
Milligan
Milo
Mozart
Murphy
Muse
Neo
Noah
Nomad
Norman
One Two
Orion
Paddo
Panda
Patrick
Patton
Pie
Piper
Pooh Bear
Prometheus
Quick Little Bashfull
Qute Rockabilly Riot
Radigan
Ralph
Ratticus
Ratty
Remmy
Riley x2
Rogue
Roscoe
Rory
Rough Little Samurai
Rudeboy
SabreTooth
Sachi
Salieri
Samba
Samson
Scabbers
Scrabble
Seeker
Seymour
Sheridan
Shredder
Shrek
Six
Socrates
Soda
Sokka
Spike
Splinter x3
Spongebob
Storm
Stubby
Stunk
Suess
Sushi
Survivor
Tangy
Tanto Slash
Tchaikovsky
Thunder
TK
Tobe
Toby x2
Tommy
Tough Little Kovu
Toulouse
Troy
Ulrik
Urban Legend
Volvo
Wally
Wart
Watson
Wiseguy
Wolverine
Yeri
Zombie
Zuko


----------



## lenk25

we are trying to keep car topic..my rats - Jetta,Bently,Cooper,Cruiser,Rio,Harley,Smart,Lada,Lexus,Kia,Mercedes,Kalina..and not usual is Busey,Frenchy,Sky,Diamond,Mira,Masha


----------



## MissRatLover

my 2 rat boys names r chase and chester


----------



## HelloClarice

We finally agreed on a named for Lucille Bald's hairless sister Suzy Q-Ball =] so you can add Suzy to the list! which is very long lol


----------



## Cstaar

lenk25 said:


> we are trying to keep car topic..my rats - Jetta,Bently,Cooper,Cruiser,Rio,Harley,Smart,Lada,Lexus,Kia,Mercedes,Kalina..and not usual is Busey,Frenchy,Sky,Diamond,Mira,Masha



Are these boys or girls? I like the car theme  good idea.


----------



## jordanskillsz

my girls names are bella and Mrs Jingles


----------



## Cookie&Gible

My rats names are Gible and Ruby  I think ruby might be common but I haven't heard of another ruby yet lol


----------



## Cookie&Gible

Gible and ruby are both girls


----------



## Sammich

Sooty and Dusty are my boys.


----------



## Rinzy

My last pair of females I had were Pink and Stink. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blaze

Mine are Florence, Lorelei, London, Valdosta, Amelia, Vera, Augustus, and Miles. Two that I used to have are Katelyn and Emilie. I've known a few other Veras, one other Florence, and one other Amelia.


----------



## lcs

My kids and I have three boys, Toothpaste, Ratty, and Po. I have absolutely no idea why my son named his rat Toothpaste.


----------



## Ruka

I have two boys. Named Zazzle and Spooky.


----------



## Cstaar

Keep the names coming - anything posted before the end of 2012 (GMT as I am in the UK this xmas/new year) will be added to the list, then we can find the most popular names of 2012!


I have to say some of you are very creative, coming up with names I would have never thought of, and I have to say, I love the name toothpaste!! 




Still top of the Girls is Lucy, but Lily, Olivia/Olyvea and Ruby are only one vote behind.




Top of the Boys so far is: Splinter, only one vote behind are - Algernon, Basil, Benjamin/Ben, Dobby, Dexter, Edward, Frodo, Gambit, George, Jimi/Jimmy, Ratty, Riley and Toby




*Girls*




Allie
Amelia
Ampersand
Andromeda
Annie
Athena
Ava
Bad Rat
Bandit
Bella
Blossom
Boef
Bonnie
Boots
Bubbles
Buffy
Buster
Buttercup
Candy
Champagne
Chelsea x2
China
Chocolate
Cinverella
Cinnamon
Clarice
Cleopatra
Clover
Coco Bean
Cookie
Cora
Cujo
Cupcake
Cute Rat (C.R)
Dahlia
Daisy
Dani
Darcy
Darling
Da-Xia
Delilah
Dizzy
Donna
Doppler
Dot x2
Dumbalina
Ella
Ellen
Emilie
Enchi
Esme (Esmeralda)
Eve
Ezmerelda
Florence x2
Frodo
Frisky
Galaderial
Gible
Gracie
Guinness
Hadley
Harper
Heartface
Heidi
Honey
Hoodie
Hoshie
Inara
Indy
Isabella (Izzy/Izzie) x2
Ivy
Jaws
Jess
Jetta
Kabuki
Kasa
Katelyn
Kipper
Kitty
Koko
Lamb Chop
Lena
Leela
Leeloo x2
Lexy
Lil Bonnie
Lilith x2
Lily x3
Loki
London
Lorelei
Louise
LouLou
Lucy x4
Lucille
Luna
Lyra
Maizie
Mama
Marceline
MarilynMonroe
Mary
Melody
Midnight
Millie
Minki
Mimi
Mimsey
Minnie
Missouri
Misty x2
Mitzy
Mocha
Molly x2
Motoko
Mozie
Mrs Jingles
Munchkin
Myla
Mylu
Nefertiti
Nibbany
Nibbler
Nibbles
Nilla
Nimble
Norah
Nova
Nutty
Olivia/Olyvea x3
Opal
Paisley
Panda x2
Pandora x2
Parker
Patron
Peanut x2
Peeya
Penelope x2
Penny
Persephone
Peppermint
Pheonix
Piper
Pippin
Pixie
Pogo
Polly Pocket
Poppy
Princess Peach
Princess Zelda
Quin
Raina
Ratty (1/2)
Riley
Rita
Rogue
Roo
Rory
Rose x2
Ruby x3
Rue
Sage
Sasha
Sappho
Sienna
Sheebah
Sherbert
Shiloh
Shinobi
Snowflake
Sophie/Sofi s2
Star x2
Steve
Steve Jr
Stink
Storm
Sugar
Suzy
Tachi
Tar
Tater tot
Templeton
Tequila
Tesla
Thelma
Thisbe
Tink
Toki
Toph
Truffles
Tulio
Tuxy
Twinkle
Valdosta
Vanilla
Vera
Vivi
Wednesday
Willow x2
Willy
Yuna
Zero
Zoey
















































*Boys*








Aeon Flux
Aiko
Algernon x2
Alphonse
Angel
Archer
Asa
Aso
Ash
Augstus
Axl Rose
Azazel
Bandit
Banksy
Barnaby
Baron
Basil x2
Basje
Batou
Beethoven
BeetleJuice
Benjamin/Ben x2
Bentley
BigBen
Bilbo
Blue
Boo Boo
BoogieWoogie
Boppin' the Blues
Brain
Bromsley
Brutus
Buddy
Byte
Captain
Cassio
Castiel
Chandler
Charles
Charlie
Charlie Brown
Chase
Chester
Christopher Robin
Chinchin
Chirayu
Cinder
Cocoa
Colby
Colt
Clyde
Crystal Meth
Mr Darcy
Data
Dean
Desert Storm
Desperado
Devil's Kiss
Dexter
Dionysos
Dobby x2
Doppler
Dorian Gray
Dexter x2
Dusty
Edward x2
Einstein
Elmo
Fred
Freddie
Frodo x2
Fruitcake
Fungus
Fury
Gabe
Gabriel
Gambit x2
Gandalf
Gary
George x2
Giovani
Gob
Gomez
Harry
Henrik
Horatio
Itsari
Ivan
JabberWocky
Jake
Jared
Jasper
Jensen
Jerry Lee Lewis
Jigsaw
Jimi/Jimmy x2
Joey
Jojo
Jon Snow
Kaiowas
Krum
Lacey
Lady Killer
Liam
Loki
LunaTone
Macho
Martin
Marty
Marley
Matthias
Miles
Milligan
Milo
Mozart
Murphy
Muse
Neo
Noah
Nomad
Norman
One Two
Orion
Paddo
Panda
Patrick
Patton
Pie
Piper
Po
Pooh Bear
Prometheus
Quick Little Bashfull
Qute Rockabilly Riot
Radigan
Ralph
Ratticus
Ratty x2
Remmy
Riley x2
Rogue
Roscoe
Rory
Rough Little Samurai
Rudeboy
SabreTooth
Sachi
Salieri
Samba
Samson
Scabbers
Scrabble
Seeker
Seymour
Sheridan
Shredder
Shrek
Six
Socrates
Soda
Sokka
Sooty
Spike
Splinter x3
Spongebob
Spooky
Storm
Stubby
Stunk
Suess
Sushi
Survivor
Tangy
Tanto Slash
Tchaikovsky
Thunder
TK
Tobe
Toby x2
Tommy
Toothpaste
Tough Little Kovu
Toulouse
Troy
Ulrik
Urban Legend
Volvo
Wally
Wart
Watson
Wiseguy
Wolverine
Yeri
Zazzle
Zombie
Zuko


----------



## aknapoli

I just got another boy. We're calling him Ampersand 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou

Kurt is named after Kurt Cobain of Nirvana, Eddie is named after Eddie Vedder from Pearl Jam.

And I've already picked out the names for the hairless rats I'm getting soon! Smeagol and Buddha.


----------



## ratclaws

I have three girls, they're called Storm, Hazel and Rosie.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou

No, I changed my mind. My new rats will be Smeagol and Gollum.


----------



## LightningWolf

I got another rat last night 

His name is Niko.


----------



## Hasenplug22

My girls are Minnie & Daisy. My daughter is very much into Mickey Mouse Clubhouse right now.


----------



## CapnKennedy

My two girls are Poppy and Pumpkin (probably not going to make it into the most popular since I went out of my way to make sure their names are different) and I had a boy named Lucky


----------



## Muttlycrew

My names aren't very popular except I'm sure that Tyler isn't really that strange of a name.

I have: 
Geisha (f)
Tyler (m)
Jabba (m)
Rumor (f)

For those that wonder what happened with Korra, she just got her name changed. My little brother wanted her Korra when she came to us but it really didn't suit her.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh and in the past I've had:

Cadence(f)
Chaos(m)
Xenia(f)
Xander(m)
Krieger(m)
Stille(m) (silence in German)
Starke(m brother to Stille) (strength in German) 
The last two were rescued as babies and didn't make it. Stille never made a noise the whole time I had him, and he didn't make it very long, whereas Starke stuck around for awhile.
I'd like to have another ratty Starke someday in honor of my baby.


----------



## Jenzie

My first pair were Ratsby (RIP) and Ratigan, who is named after the character from The Great Mouse Detective. I've also got Fievel, named after Fievel Mousekewitz from An American Tail (sure, he's a mouse, not a rat, but I'm never going to get a mouse so I wanted to go with the name anyway). All three are males.


----------



## DoubleDimey

Names I see to find common are greek gods/goddess names.
My rats are Thor and Loki and I've seen a quite a few of those


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yup! Gods and goddess are fairly common names for pets. I had a rabbit named Hera and I have a rabbit named Odin and also own his son Loki. (Both given to me by their owner, but they were George and Junior when I got them) 
One of my ratties might be pregnant (given to me that way) and I was considering doing her whole litter with those names if she is pregnant.


----------



## AbnormalButSane

I get my first two ratties tomorrow! I'll be naming one G'Kar and the other Londo. They are characters from Babylon 5 which is my boyfriend's favorite TV show.


----------



## Cstaar

The results are in!

The most popular girls name is *Lucy*, followed by: Lily, Olivia/Olyvea and Ruby.



The most popular Boys name is *Splinter*, followed by: Algernon, Basil, Benjamin/Ben, Dobby, Dexter, Edward, Frodo, Gambit, George, Jimi/Jimmy, Loki, Ratty, Riley and Toby




I hope you all enjoyed making the list and maybe this list will help any new rat owners with some ideas for rat names!

Thank you everyone and happy new year!!






*Girls*


Allie
Amelia
Ampersand
Andromeda
Annie
Athena
Ava
Bad Rat
Bandit
Bella
Blossom
Boef
Bonnie
Boots
Bubbles
Buffy
Buster
Buttercup
Candy
Champagne
Chelsea x2
China
Chocolate
Cinverella
Cinnamon
Clarice
Cleopatra
Clover
Coco Bean
Cookie
Cora
Cujo
Cupcake
Cute Rat (C.R)
Dahlia
Daisy x2
Dani
Darcy
Darling
Da-Xia
Delilah
Dizzy
Donna
Doppler
Dot x2
Dumbalina
Ella
Ellen
Emilie
Enchi
Esme (Esmeralda)
Eve
Ezmerelda
Florence x2
Frodo
Frisky
Galaderial
Geisha
Gible
Gracie
Guinness
Hadley
Harper
Hazel
Heartface
Heidi
Honey
Hoodie
Hoshie
Inara
Indy
Isabella (Izzy/Izzie) x2
Ivy
Jaws
Jess
Jetta
Kabuki
Kasa
Katelyn
Kipper
Kitty
Koko
Lamb Chop
Lena
Leela
Leeloo x2
Lexy
Lil Bonnie
Lilith x2
Lily x3
Loki
London
Lorelei
Louise
LouLou
Lucy x4
Lucille
Luna
Lyra
Maizie
Mama
Marceline
MarilynMonroe
Mary
Melody
Midnight
Millie
Minki
Mimi
Mimsey
Minnie x2
Missouri
Misty x2
Mitzy
Mocha
Molly x2
Motoko
Mozie
Mrs Jingles
Munchkin
Myla
Mylu
Nefertiti
Nibbany
Nibbler
Nibbles
Nilla
Nimble
Norah
Nova
Nutty
Olivia/Olyvea x3
Opal
Paisley
Panda x2
Pandora x2
Parker
Patron
Peanut x2
Peeya
Penelope x2
Penny
Persephone
Peppermint
Pheonix
Piper
Pippin
Pixie
Pogo
Polly Pocket
Poppy x2
Princess Peach
Princess Zelda
Pumpkin
Quin
Raina
Ratty (1/2)
Riley
Rita
Rogue
Roo
Rory
Rose x2
Rosie
Ruby x3
Rue
Rumor
Sage
Sasha
Sappho
Sienna
Sheebah
Sherbert
Shiloh
Shinobi
Snowflake
Sophie/Sofi s2
Star x2
Steve
Steve Jr
Stink
Storm x2
Sugar
Suzy
Tachi
Tar
Tater tot
Templeton
Tequila
Tesla
Thelma
Thisbe
Tink
Toki
Toph
Truffles
Tulio
Tuxy
Twinkle
Valdosta
Vanilla
Vera
Vivi
Wednesday
Willow x2
Willy
Yuna
Zero
Zoey
















*Boys*


Aeon Flux
Aiko
Algernon x2
Alphonse
Ampersand
Angel
Archer
Asa
Aso
Ash
Augstus
Axl Rose
Azazel
Bandit
Banksy
Barnaby
Baron
Basil x2
Basje
Batou
Beethoven
BeetleJuice
Benjamin/Ben x2
Bentley
BigBen
Bilbo
Blue
Boo Boo
BoogieWoogie
Boppin' the Blues
Brain
Bromsley
Brutus
Buddy
Byte
Captain
Cassio
Castiel
Chandler
Chaos
Charles
Charlie
Charlie Brown
Chase
Chester
Christopher Robin
Chinchin
Chirayu
Cinder
Cocoa
Colby
Colt
Clyde
Crystal Meth
Mr Darcy
Data
Dean
Desert Storm
Desperado
Devil's Kiss
Dexter
Dionysos
Dobby x2
Doppler
Dorian Gray
Dexter x2
Dusty
Eddie
Edward x2
Einstein
Elmo
Fievel
Fred
Freddie
Frodo x2
Fruitcake
Fungus
Fury
Gabe
Gabriel
Gambit x2
Gandalf
Gary
George x2
Giovani
G'Kar
Gob
Gollum
Gomez
Harry
Henrik
Horatio
Itsari
Ivan
Jabba
JabberWocky
Jake
Jared
Jasper
Jensen
Jerry Lee Lewis
Jigsaw
Jimi/Jimmy x2
Joey
Jojo
Jon Snow
Kaiowas
Krieger
Krum
Kurt
Lacey
Lady Killer
Liam
Loki x2
Londo
Lucky
LunaTone
Macho
Martin
Marty
Marley
Matthias
Miles
Milligan
Milo
Mozart
Murphy
Muse
Neo
Niko
Noah
Nomad
Norman
One Two
Orion
Paddo
Panda
Patrick
Patton
Pie
Piper
Po
Pooh Bear
Prometheus
Quick Little Bashfull
Qute Rockabilly Riot
Radigan
Ralph
Ratigan
Ratsby
Ratticus
Ratty x2
Remmy
Riley x2
Rogue
Roscoe
Rory
Rough Little Samurai
Rudeboy
SabreTooth
Sachi
Salieri
Samba
Samson
Scabbers
Scrabble
Seeker
Seymour
Sheridan
Shredder
Shrek
Six
Smeagol
Socrates
Soda
Sokka
Sooty
Spike
Splinter x3
Spongebob
Spooky
Starke
Stille
Storm
Stubby
Stunk
Suess
Sushi
Survivor
Tangy
Tanto Slash
Tchaikovsky
Thor
Thunder
TK
Tobe
Toby x2
Tommy
Toothpaste
Tough Little Kovu
Toulouse
Troy
Tyler
Ulrik
Urban Legend
Volvo
Wally
Wart
Watson
Wiseguy
Wolverine
Xander
Yeri
Zazzle
Zombie
Zuko


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans

Our two boys were named Fred (Black Hooded Fancy) and O'Malley (Grey Hooded Dumbo).


----------



## pwoink

Thanks for compiling the names all in one place, Cstaar! It's fun to read the whole list!

Shall we start a new one for Most Popular Names 2013?


----------



## Cstaar

I think we should! Though with the whole year to go I think it might be a lengthy project!


----------



## iHayleyNorris

Lol, but if you start now and keep up with it, it won't be so daunting by year's end!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iHayleyNorris

The rule should be that you can only post names you didn't post last year.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamIAm

I will be getting two rats in a few weeks their names will be Winrey from Fullmetal Alchemist and Gadget from the rescue rangers. Both characters like to work on things so I thought it was a cute combo. My last rat's name was Jolene from Dolly Parton's song.


----------



## Cstaar

I am really busy at the moment and not often on here - why dont you take charge iHaleyNorris and I will help when I can?? I agree its a good idea!


----------



## Cherubim

Well.. Mine are Romeo, Elvis, Cookie and Squeakers.

Romeo because it was love at first sight! (and of course Shakespeare)
Elvis because of the king of rock.
Cookie because his colours looks like an oreo.
And Squeakers because as a pup, Squeakers used to sit in the corner on his toosh with his feet in the air and play with the string and while he was doing it, he'd make cute Squeaking noises. His name was just going to be Squeak, but it gradually became Squeakers. c:


----------



## ratchet

Why not have a tally with every name so far?

My rats are: Jolene, Spacemouse, and Laika


----------



## Ratfinx

This thread is a good idea, mine are mumble and blue

Mumble because when he sits on me he sounds like he's mumbling 

And blue because he has a patch from his head down to his back that's a grey/blue colour  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sugapot

Mine are Speckle and Dash.
Speckle cause he has a little light grey speck marking on his back
Dash cause he has a grey stripe on his back. Also during free play time the moment he senses their cage he will make a dash for it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Euphemia (After a princess in an Anime series)
Leluche (After a prince in the same series--the name I believe is gender neutral)
Yuki (Japanese for snow--this one is quite common)
Luna (After Luna Lovegood from HP--also I think very common)
Nirvash (After a particuluarly beautiful and awesome creature in an anime)
Ashe (For her color)

Do we know if anyone is actually compiling the list this year?


----------



## TachisMom

I have actually been looking for this thread again! I must not have been paying close enough attention.... I LOVE seeing what people are naming their ratties  Since the last time I posted here, my Batou passed and we have gotten 5 new rats...

Navi (from The Legend of Zelda)
Lilith (strong name for a girl with a mammary tumor...hope for it to help!)
Pippin (LOTR name)
Galahad (like the knight in Arthurian Legend)
Motoko (yet another Ghost in the Shell name)
Aerith (from Final Fantasy 7)


----------



## Jackie

Camembert 
Brie
Fontina

ALL OF THE CHEESE RATTIES


----------



## SarahEden

My two boys are named Sam and Dean from Supernatural


----------



## iHayleyNorris

Sam and Dean are great names!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eaturbyfill

My rats are Lucy, Mini, Trouble, Martin, and Chancey.

I see a lot of Remys.


----------

